# my Ts



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

here are my new Ts the little whit bottem is what they were shipped in, that was one of the smaller ones


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

holy sh*t dude ur crazy.

u had scorps and now spider, i would be shitting in my pants.

sick picks though


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

u got some sick pets man, i especially like your giant centipede...badass


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

lol thanks gues here is one that arived like this i thought he was dead now im thining otherwise


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

I hate spiders but the one eating the frog is sick


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

haha thasnks man


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Damn sh*t dude.... correct me if i am wrong but the one killing the frog.... thats a king babon T right??? If so i give u insanse props but i also think ur crazy. I am thinking about getting a T myself but the only ones I like happen to be the most dangouges.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

Matty125 said:


> Damn sh*t dude.... correct me if i am wrong but the one killing the frog.... thats a king babon T right??? If so i give u insanse props but i also think ur crazy. I am thinking about getting a T myself but the only ones I like happen to be the most dangouges.


most Ts are like a bee sting when they bite, and that is the large one in my Sig.(i cant spelll it lol) yes its killin a frog. this is actualy one of the less agressive speices but when it comes to eating he is by far the most agressive i got. they call me sstriped knee. i payed 18 for him. what i wouldnt like to get but by is this, and then this is the new T i just got not in my sig yet. but the pede is about 20x more painfull then the Ts. oh and there are pictures further into the procces of that same spider eating that same frog


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

nice collection


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

psychofish said:


> nice collection


thank you


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

nice T's man! I had a suntiger for a while but my roommates made me get rid of him









I have some step by step photos of how to turn a 10 gal tank into a vertical arboreal spider tank if you have any arboreal spiders

View attachment 117421


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i caught a pretty good sized spider last night... the thing was webbing in between my deck posts... pretty cool, but he ended up taking a ride in the garbage disposal- ouch! but i hate wild spiders


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

here is some more


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

lets see you handle that centipede


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> lets see you handle that centipede


im not that crazy my freind







BTW gave almost all my larger pets new homes. here is the pedes

forgot this one


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

"qickshot said:


> here is some more


Dude U GOT SOME SERIUOS BALLS.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

Matty125 said:


> here is some more


Dude U GOT SOME SERIUOS BALLS.
[/quote]
haha


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice collection Quick!!!!







Not my cup of tea but still nice!!!!


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

thank ak


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool looking pets. Do you have any details to share on each kind of spider there. Im kinda curious about the variations of the types you got, like what makes each one different.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

ESPMike said:


> Cool looking pets. Do you have any details to share on each kind of spider there. Im kinda curious about the variations of the types you got, like what makes each one different.


welll, the usumbara and P. murinus like dryer soil and they mak webs with indents in the ground they dig out and there so neat cause trhey have one hole to jump out of at the top and a exscape rout on the ground. (should i try and get pictures?) the H. lividum and L. parahybana dig as deap ad they can go(to the bottem of the cage) with like layers(about the size of a eggcorn i guess) down there and thats where they stay... also cool in its own way. the rose haired and the A. seemanni have a flower pot to hid in sometimes there in there sumtimes there out about in the cage. they are extremely agressive eaters out of all the Ts there my favorite, i guess cause there biggest and they eat like hell. the rose haired is kind of a calm slower moveing t unless its catchin a cricket or soemthing the A. seemanni is like a skitzo franick maniace trying to kill anything in its way without warning... i was trying to move him with a pice of mettal and he turned around faster then i could blink, latched himself on the thing and i watched his fangs continuiosly fang at the metal. with no warnign at all he just freaked out thsi is why i wont try and hold him. plus he is eatremely fast like lightning bolt fast and it scares me very much lol. non stop eater that guy


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i thought rose hairs and white knees are supposed to be docile?


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

black_piranha said:


> i thought rose hairs and white knees are supposed to be docile?


rose haired yes.... thats why i can hold him striped knees no they are very fast. he is way more agressive then the rose haired but i like the rose cause i can hold him. but stiped knees are sposed to be dossel and beginner pets but i just dont see it and what ive hered from other people on other T forums they dont see it either and they all love them. iu think there awsome


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool thanks for the info. Its never been my thing but I can see how one would get into ts. Seems like a really cool kind of thing to keep, and definately interesting to watch. Are they all seperated I assume?


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

ESPMike said:


> Cool thanks for the info. Its never been my thing but I can see how one would get into ts. Seems like a really cool kind of thing to keep, and definately interesting to watch. Are they all seperated I assume?


yes and i mean large spiders only need a 5 gal with some dirt and stuff in it







so much cheaper and less space takeing them fish thats my favorite thing about them but ill never stop keeping piranhas !!!!!!!!


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

wow nice


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Sweet looking spiders. I always look at them in the local pet store but my girlfriend will never let me get one. She hates spiders


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

nswhite said:


> Sweet looking spiders. I always look at them in the local pet store but my girlfriend will never let me get one. She hates spiders










Yeah same thing here. Im still working on her to let me get a snake. I have a free Red Tailed Boa coming my way if I want it, but shes a tough egg to crack. I did get her to go see Snakes on a Plane last night though.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

ESPMike said:


> Sweet looking spiders. I always look at them in the local pet store but my girlfriend will never let me get one. She hates spiders


:laugh: Yeah same thing here. Im still working on her to let me get a snake. I have a free Red Tailed Boa coming my way if I want it, but shes a tough egg to crack. I did get her to go see Snakes on a Plane last night though.








[/quote]
lol thankls every one.... you could always send that snake over here







he can keep me company in jail


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> Sweet looking spiders. I always look at them in the local pet store but my girlfriend will never let me get one. She hates spiders


:laugh: Yeah same thing here. Im still working on her to let me get a snake. I have a free Red Tailed Boa coming my way if I want it, but shes a tough egg to crack. I did get her to go see Snakes on a Plane last night though.:laugh:
[/quote]
lol thankls every one.... you could always send that snake over here







he can keep me company in jail








[/quote]

Take it as a lesson learned. Breaking the law = not seeing your pets. Good motivation to try and progress past that stuff from here on out, eh.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

ESPMike said:


> Sweet looking spiders. I always look at them in the local pet store but my girlfriend will never let me get one. She hates spiders


:laugh: Yeah same thing here. Im still working on her to let me get a snake. I have a free Red Tailed Boa coming my way if I want it, but shes a tough egg to crack. I did get her to go see Snakes on a Plane last night though.:laugh:
[/quote]
lol thankls every one.... you could always send that snake over here







he can keep me company in jail








[/quote]

Take it as a lesson learned. Breaking the law = not seeing your pets. Good motivation to try and progress past that stuff from here on out, eh.
[/quote]
you still dont get it


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

cool pics


----------

